# influenza A...



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2009)

*LETTERA AI GENITORI SULLA "NUOVA INFLUENZA"*














DI EUGENIO SERRAVALLE
_Specialista in Pediatria Preventiva, Puericultura-Patologia Neonatale_ Cari genitori, 
ogni giorno parliamo della nuova influenza, e mi chiedete se sia utile e sicuro vaccinare i bambini.
La mia risposta è NO! Un ‘no’ motivato e ponderato, frutto delle analisi delle conoscenze fornite dalla letteratura medica internazionale. Un ‘no’ controcorrente perché molti organismi pubblici, alcune società scientifiche e i mezzi di comunicazione trasmettono messaggi differenti: 
avranno le loro ragioni. 


_Influenza stagionale e influenza A/H1N1: alcuni dati a confronto_ 

L’epidemia, iniziata in Messico nel 2009, è di modesta gravità: il virus A/H1N1 si è dimostrato meno aggressivo della comune influenza stagionale. Si manifesta come qualsiasi forma influenzale: febbre, mal di testa, dolori muscolari, nausea, diarrea tosse. Non sarà l’unica patologia che colpirà i bambini in questo inverno, e non sarà facile distinguerla dai circa 500 (tra tipi e sottotipi) virus capaci di infettare i bambini. I test rapidi per identificare il virus dell’influenza A hanno poca sensibilità (dal 10 al 60%). Il test quindi non garantisce con certezza se si tratti di influenza A/H1N1. 



Sembra però essere un virus molto contagioso, ed è stato dichiarato lo stato di pandemia. La sola parola-pandemia-fa paura. Ma questa definizione è stata appositamente modificata, facendo scomparire il criterio della gravità, cioè della mortalità che la malattia può provocare. La nuova influenza può colpire più persone, pare, ma provoca meno morti di qualunque altra influenza trascorsa. La mortalità, ossia il numero di persone morte rispetto ai casi segnalati, registrata finora nei paesi dove l’A/H1N1 è circolato ampiamente è dello 0,3% in Europa e dello 0,4% negli USA. In realtà potrebbe essere ancora inferiore. Perché generalmente i casi con sintomi lievi sfuggono alla sorveglianza (e quindi i contagiati possono essere molti di più), ed alcuni decessi possono essere dovuti ad altre cause e non al virus (anche se ad esso viene data la responsabilità). 

Non deve meravigliare: purtroppo si può, e si muore, di influenza, se si soffre di una patologia cronica, di una malformazione organica, di una malattia immunitaria, o se si è anziani. 

Le cifre variano in base alla fonte dei dati. Per esempio in Gran Bretagna sono stati registrati 30 morti su centomila casi e negli USA solo 302 su un milione di casi. Nell’inverno australe (che coincide con l’estate in Italia) in Argentina sono morte circa 350 persone, in Cile 128 ed in Nuova Zelanda 16. Quasi alla fine dell’inverno australe, sinora nel mondo intero si sono avuti 2501 decessi. Per fare un paragone, si calcola che in Spagna, durante un inverno “normale” i decessi per influenza stagionale sono circa 1500-3000. 

La mortalità per influenza A riguarda prevalentemente persone di età minore di 65 anni, in quanto i soggetti di età superiore sembrano avere un certo grado di protezione, a seguito di epidemie passate dovute a virus simili. 
Il 90% dei decessi per influenza stagionale riguarda persone sopra i 65 anni di età, l’influenza A colpisce invece prevalentemente persone di età inferiore (solo il 10% dei casi mortali si colloca nella fascia di età sopra i 65 anni). Ma, in numero assoluto, l’influenza A provoca pochi decessi tra i giovani; negli USA ogni anno muoiono per influenza stagionale circa 3600 persone sotto i 65 anni, mentre finora ne sono morte 324 nella stessa fascia di età per influenza A. In Australia ogni anno per l’influenza stagionale muoiono circa 310 persone sotto i di 65 anni. A inverno ormai terminato, ne sono morte 132 per influenza A, di cui circa 119 sotto i 65 anni. 


_Perchè  allora il panico?_

Quanto successo nei Paesi dell’Emisfero australe ci rassicura: l’influenza A semplicemente arriva a colpire (leggermente) molte persone. Eppure i mezzi di informazione hanno creato il panico. E’ un tipico esempio di “invenzione delle malattie” (disease mongering). Non si tratta della prima volta. Nel 2005 l’Organizzazione Mondiale della Sanità (OMS) aveva previsto fino a sette milioni di morti per l’influenza aviaria. Alla fine i morti furono 262. Si tratto’ di un gravissimo errore prognostico? 
Secondo una delle maggiori banche di affari del mondo (JP Morgan) l’attuale vendita di farmaci anti-influenzali e di vaccini muoverebbe un giro di oltre 10 miliardi di dollari. 


_I medicinali funzionano?_ 

Non esiste alcun trattamento preventivo: i farmaci antivirali, Oseltamivir (Tamiflu) e Zanamivir (Relenza), non prevengono la malattia e su individui già ammalati l’azione dimostrata di questi farmaci è di poter accorciare di mezza giornata la durata dei sintomi dell’influenza. Ne’ va dimenticato che gli antivirali possono causare effetti collaterali importanti. Il 18% dei bambini in età scolare del Regno Unito, a cui è stato somministrato l’Oseltamivir contro l’A/H1N1, ha presentato sintomi neuropsichiatrici e il 40% sintomi gastroenterici. 


_…E i vaccini?_ 

I vaccini contro il nuovo virus A/H1N1 sono ancora in fase di sperimentazione. Nessuno è in grado di sapere se e quanto saranno efficaci e sicuri, ma vengono pubblicizzati, con gran clamore. Basta che il virus cambi (per mutazione, o per riassortimento con altri virus) per rendere inefficace il vaccino già messo a punto. Sulla sicurezza sia l’Organizzazione mondiale della sanità (OMS) che l’Agenzia del farmaco europea (EMEA) dichiarano necessaria un’attenta sorveglianza. Alcuni vaccini sono allestiti con tecnologie nuove e saranno testati su poche centinaia di bambini e adulti volontari, e soltanto per pochi giorni. 
Il vaccino che meglio conosciamo, quello contro l’influenza stagionale, sappiamo che ha un’efficacia del 33% tra bambini e adolescenti e che è assolutamente inutile nei minori di due anni. Esistono anche dubbi circa la sua efficacia negli adulti e negli anziani. 

Non conosciamo la sicurezza del vaccino per l’influenza A, ma ricordiamo che nel 1976 negli USA fu prodotto un vaccino simile, anche allora con una gran fretta per un pericolo di pandemia, ed il risultato fu un’epidemia di reazioni avverse gravi (sindrome di Guillan-Barrè, una malattia neurologica), per cui la campagna di vaccinazione fu subito sospesa. La fretta non è mai utile, tanto più per fermare un’influenza come quella A, la cui mortalità è così bassa. Conviene non ripetere l’errore del 1976. 

Un’altra motivazione a favore della vaccinazione è il cercare di ridurre la circolazione del virus A/H1N1 per diminuire le opportunità di ricombinazione con altri sottotipi. Ma attualmente non esistono strumenti o modelli teorici per prevedere una eventuale evoluzione pericolosa del virus. Sul piano teorico, proprio la vaccinazione di massa potrebbe indurre il virus a mutare in una forma più aggressiva. 

_Come curarsi?_

Per curare l’influenza A occorrono: riposo, una buona idratazione, una alimentazione adeguata, una igiene corretta. Non si deve tossire davanti agli altri senza riparare naso e bocca, bisogna evitare di toccarsi il naso, la bocca, gli occhi, facili vie di accesso dei virus, occorre lavarsi le mani spesso ed accuratamente con acqua e sapone. Non è dimostrato che l’uso di mascherine serva a limitare la propagazione dell’epidemia.  

Se decidete comunque per la vaccinazione, vi verrà richiesto di firmare il “consenso informato”, una informativa sui rischi. Leggetelo bene, prima di decidere, chiedete informazioni scritte sui benefici e i rischi. Chiedete e chiediamo insieme, per tutti i vaccinati, che sia attivato un programma di sorveglianza attivo, capace davvero di registrare e trattare i gravi problemi di salute che possono presentarsi dopo la vaccinazione. Chiedete e chiediamo che si prevedano risorse economiche per l’indennizzo ai danneggiati. 
Chiediamo di non speculare sulla salute e sulla paura. 

Pisa 6 settembre 2009 </SPAN>

Per la stesura della lettera ho utilizzato quanto scritto dal Dr J. Gérvas:
http://www.equipocesca.org/Gripe
https://mail.sns.it/Redirect/www.equipocesca.org/Gripe
http://www.equipocesca.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/gripe-a-paciencia-y-tranquilidad-9.doc 
https://mail.sns.it/Redirect/www.equipocesca.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/gripe-a-paciencia-y-tranquilidad-9.doc.


e la Lettera aperta sulla nuova influenza dell’Associazione Culturale Pediatri


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2009)

Ho saputo dell'influenza quando sono stata in Italia... pareva volessero vaccinare anche il gatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Qua hanno giusto appeso un volantino all'asilo... tutto qui!


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho saputo dell'influenza quando sono stata in Italia... pareva volessero vaccinare anche il gatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non mi sono mai vaccinato, e senza alcun dubbio continuerò su questa strada...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non mi sono mai vaccinato, e senza alcun dubbio continuerò su questa strada...


L'Influenza A ha indici di mortalità che sono la metà di quella stagionale.
Inoltre il vaccino arriverà a gennaio (per tutte quelle persone che non rientrano nella categoria degli operatori sanitari). Chi decide di vaccinarsi a gennaio è proprio un pirla  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2009)

*!!!!*



Buscopann ha detto:


> L'Influenza A ha indici di mortalità che sono la metà di quella stagionale.
> Inoltre il vaccino arriverà a gennaio (per tutte quelle persone che non rientrano nella categoria degli operatori sanitari). Chi decide di vaccinarsi a gennaio è proprio un pirla
> 
> 
> ...


No é solo uno che vuole foraggiare le già pingui casse delle multinazionali del settore.
Per inciso, per allora potrebbe essere inutile visto che é notorio che i virus hanno una capacità velocissima di modificarsi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (27 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> No é solo uno che vuole foraggiare le già pingui casse delle multinazionali del settore.
> Per inciso, per allora potrebbe essere inutile visto che é notorio che i virus hanno una capacità velocissima di modificarsi
> 
> 
> ...


 
E che dire del picco della malattia previsto per Dicembre ?


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2009)

*...*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> E che dire del picco della malattia previsto per Dicembre ?


 
Dico che all'Istat abbiamo sciamani e santoni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Settembre 2009)

A noi forze dell'ordine è consigliato il vaccino....ho sentito dire che questo è pieno di mercurio... boh...


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A noi forze dell'ordine è consigliato il vaccino....ho sentito dire che questo è pieno di mercurio... boh...


 e pare sia scarsamente testato... ad ogni modo quasi sempre i sintomi sembrano essere molto più leggeri della normale infleunza. A questo punto molto meglio lasciar perdere...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

Le forze dell'ordine devono aver firmato un contratto con le cause farmaceutiche... qualcuno avra' rintascato un assegno... ormai non mi stupirei se fosse vero


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le forze dell'ordine devono aver firmato un contratto con le cause farmaceutiche... qualcuno avra' rintascato un assegno... ormai non mi stupirei se fosse vero


 Possibile... comunque mi sa che me la son presa... brividi in aumento!


----------



## Old Iris2 (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le forze dell'ordine devono aver firmato un contratto con le cause farmaceutiche... qualcuno avra' rintascato un assegno... ormai non mi stupirei se fosse vero


 Infatti hanno firmato.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Infatti hanno firmato.


Ahh ecco...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Miliardi spesi per un vaccino inutile


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahh ecco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fosse solo inutile... potrebbe anche essere pericoloso.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> fosse solo inutile... potrebbe anche essere pericoloso.


Il solito discorso dei media maledetti... cesss!


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il solito discorso dei media maledetti... cesss!


 spingono la massa a colpi di gran cassa!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> spingono la massa a colpi di gran cassa!


Col sabbione proprio!

Comunque oggi mi sto incazzando


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Col sabbione proprio!
> 
> Comunque oggi mi sto incazzando


 Io sto troppo male per riuscirci... brividi e debolezza, devo avere almeno 38°... sto cercando di resistere fino all'uscita!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io sto troppo male per riuscirci... brividi e debolezza, devo avere almeno 38°... sto cercando di resistere fino all'uscita!


Prenditi un' aspirina


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prenditi un' aspirina


... ero nell'ufficio del megadirettore galattico in pausa pranzo! Dovevo far partire della posta urgente... 
Si, presa e poi mi sto imbottendo di vitamina C solubile.... quando sto così ne prendo anche 10 grammi al giorno. Agra da morire ma è una vera bomba!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ero nell'ufficio del megadirettore galattico in pausa pranzo! Dovevo far partire della posta urgente...
> Si, presa e poi mi sto imbottendo di vitamina C solubile.... quando sto così ne prendo anche 10 grammi al giorno. Agra da morire ma è una vera bomba!


Che schifo


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che schifo


 ma è meglio di qualunque antivirale del kaiser!


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma è meglio di qualunque antivirale del kaiser!


Parli con una che raramente prende l'aspirina


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parli con una che raramente prende l'aspirina


----------



## Minerva (28 Settembre 2009)

litri di spremute e brodo di pollo .
sui raffreddori funziona...l'influenza è un po più tosta ma idratarsi fa sempre molto bene.


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> litri di spremute e brodo di pollo .
> sui raffreddori funziona...l'influenza è un po più tosta ma idratarsi fa sempre molto bene.


 le spremute sono una doccia d'acido per i virus... concordo con chi sostiene che la vitamina C in dosi massive è il miglior antivirale che esista. Posso testimoniare di persona cosa può fare in cristalli sopra le lesioni di Herpes sulle labbra. Ho convinto una mia amica a provarla, altro che pomate costosissime...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

Ti sei dato alla cristalloterapia?


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti sei dato alla cristalloterapia?


 Non sono ancora a quel punto... riesco a rimorchiare anche senza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tra qualche anno mi darò ai tarocchi


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono ancora a quel punto... riesco a rimorchiare anche senza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non posso


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non posso


Anzi comincio a studiarli fin d'ora... si vix pax, para bellum


----------



## Old Iris2 (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahh ecco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ho idea che non vogliano punturare solo i militari... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Troppi vaccino già ordinati e pagati già a inizio settembre....


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ho idea che non vogliano punturare solo i militari...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 operatori sanitari, scolastici... ce ne sono parecchi da tirar dentro!


----------



## Old Iris2 (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> operatori sanitari, scolastici... ce ne sono parecchi da tirar dentro!


Non lo vuole fare nessuno però..lo sanno tutti che è pericoloso...
Non ho idea che fine faranno quelle dosi. Magari ce le rifilano in qualche altra maniera...si inventeranno un antinfluenzale!


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Non lo vuole fare nessuno però..lo sanno tutti che è pericoloso...
> Non ho idea che fine faranno quelle dosi. Magari ce le rifilano in qualche altra maniera...si inventeranno un antinfluenzale!


Una volta che lo stato le ha comprate, l'operazione è andata a buon fine... se poi la gente non se lo farà, rimarranno milioni di dosi comprate e pagate da noi, stoccate nei magazzini in attesa che scadano. Anche con l'aviaria e la sars era successo così, con gli antivirali.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una volta che lo stato le ha comprate, l'operazione è andata a buon fine... se poi la gente non se lo farà, rimarranno milioni di dosi comprate e pagate da noi, stoccate nei magazzini in attesa che scadano. Anche con l'aviaria e la sars era successo così, con gli antivirali.


Una cosa vergognosa! gente senza casa e lavoro e il governo va a comprare un botto di vaccini inutili...


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una cosa vergognosa! gente senza casa e lavoro e il governo va a comprare un botto di vaccini inutili...


 Welcome to the real world...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Welcome to the real world...


Io sono per la ribellione armata


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io sono per la ribellione armata


 il fatto è che odio i gruppi... quelli armati poi sono anche peggio. Meglio ribellarsi da soli... quando sarà giunta l'ora, sguainerò la mia spada


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> il fatto è che odio i gruppi... quelli armati poi sono anche peggio. Meglio ribellarsi da soli... quando sarà giunta l'ora, sguainerò la mia spada


Chi ha parlato di gruppo? Un gruppo e' troppo vistoso...


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi ha parlato di gruppo? Un gruppo e' troppo vistoso...


 e soprattutto noioso...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e soprattutto noioso...


Ma poi ci vuole un capo... un'organizzazione... un ideale... troppo!


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma poi ci vuole un capo... un'organizzazione... un ideale... troppo!


 appunto... meglioil lupo solitario che si muove silenzioso nell'ombra...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> appunto... meglioil lupo solitario che si muove silenzioso nell'ombra...


Sempre... il bandito solitario come eroe!

Dopo Lucy questo e' il prossimo


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sempre... il bandito solitario come eroe!
> 
> Dopo Lucy questo e' il prossimo


 lì ho parecchie idee... mi piace il personaggio


----------



## Lettrice (28 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> lì ho parecchie idee... mi piace il personaggio


Ok tienitele...che sara' un successo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' ti avverto che lo voglio con la berrittedda... altrimenti non s'ha da fare


----------

